# Identify this bird..



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

What is this? heard the belly was mostly white. east texas in a driveway where doves are fed.


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*forgot pic*

Heres the pic


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

My guess it's one of those Mexican ducks, it's a little north for one of those I would think??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Why is it sleeping on your driveway?


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

looks like a rare Ross goose/pintail crossbred hybrid


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Not sure but it would be a great mount maybe one of a kind and it's death would not be in vain.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TeamJefe said:


> looks like a rare Ross goose/pintail crossbred hybrid


thats what i was thinking... thats not possible is it??


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Barnyard variety


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> thats what i was thinking... thats not possible is it??


Seeing how that bird doesn't look anything like a ross goose (other than a Ross goose is white), and doesn't look like a pintail (other than it's a duck of some sort) I would say it's not. There are ducks like that in most neighborhood ponds. Interbreeding is rampant. Tyring to distinguish a distinct species or mix is often times impossible.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

4thbreak said:


> Seeing how that bird doesn't look anything like a ross goose (other than a Ross goose is white), and doesn't look like a pintail (other than it's a duck of some sort) I would say it's not. There are ducks like that in most neighborhood ponds. Interbreeding is rampant. Tyring to distinguish a distinct species or mix is often times impossible.


ill give you the Ross, was thinking of an eagle head.. however the head does look like a pintail, well at least to me. you free to form your own opinion on it! :brew2:


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

4thbreak said:


> Seeing how that bird doesn't look anything like a ross goose (other than a Ross goose is white), and doesn't look like a pintail (other than it's a duck of some sort) I would say it's not. There are ducks like that in most neighborhood ponds. Interbreeding is rampant. Tyring to distinguish a distinct species or mix is often times impossible.


Looks like we have an expert on the subject boys!!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

barnyard mixed.........


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

That my friend, 100% guarantee.... is a DEAD duck.:wink:


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> Looks like we have an expert on the subject boys!!


Where do you think the white on that doose came from? It has to be a Ross/Pintail doose. Good thing you found it dead though, they have a very bad temper and nasty reputation. Almost as bad as the elusive east Texas hammerhead.


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Domestic muscovy.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

deerhunter52 said:


> My guess it's one of those Mexican ducks, it's a little north for one of those I would think??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mexican ducks look very much like mottled ducks and black ducks. In Texas they are mostly found in the far western part along the Rio Grande River.

I'd say this is one of the many crosses between various mixes of park ducks. So messed up it would take DNA to sort it out.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

He went by Bill.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

X2 Mexican Whistling Duck... We have a mess of them in Sealy now.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

mchildress said:


> X2 Mexican Whistling Duck... We have a mess of them in Sealy now.


No such thing as a Mexican whistling duck...

The Black-bellied whistling ducks you're seeing look nothing like the pictured driveway duck.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Mojo281 said:


> Looks like we have an expert on the subject boys!!


On second thought, it is a rossXpintail hybrid. I was mistaken.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Def. a hybrid farm/pond mix, Not a black Belly.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

It's a duck.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

They are all over the area golf courses.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

That's my Parakeet that flew away about 15 years ago


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

no more peking duck


----------

